# Anyone with Clown Killifish experience?



## toadass (16 Feb 2013)

Hi guys, i have just set up a 60p. It has been cycling for a few weeks now, so am looking at getting some small fish in there.
I was looking at getting Galaxy Rasboras but see a few pics of Clown Killifish which look awesome.
Has anyone kept these in a tank without a hood? As i have read somewhere a while back that they may jump.
The only other issue i may have is that i have seiryu stone which obviusly changes the hardness of the water, would these be ok with that?  If not is there anything i can dose to soften the water?

Thanks Guys


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Feb 2013)

All killifish will jump - it's only a matter of time.  They will also get through the smallest gaps in a cover too. 

You can't dose anything to soften water.  You can add chemcials to lower the pH but they add to the TDS and raise the salinity / hardness.  If you want soft water then you need to change a lot of water with RO water with 0 TDS.  Your seiryu stone will continually harden it though but 50% weekly water changes with pure RO should keep the hardness down.


----------



## killi69 (17 Feb 2013)

Agree with Ed. Used to keep clown killis first in london tap water but they were not happy. I then moved them to 50/50 rain/tapwater and eventually to almost pure rainwater. Made all the difference. They coloured up beautifully and produced constant supply of fry among the floating plants. Lovely fish


----------



## toadass (18 Feb 2013)

Cheers guys, give these a miss for now then!!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Feb 2013)

toadass said:


> Cheers guys, give these a miss for now then!!



Sorry to go off topic, but what fish is that in your avatar? Looks like some type of ottinclus ? ( off my iPhone, sorry).

Looks like some kind of 'koi' variety


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Feb 2013)

Scrap that, looked on 'safari' and its something different.

What is it? Some type of ancistrus?


----------



## dw1305 (18 Feb 2013)

Hi all,
I kept a self-sustaining colony of Clown Killi's (_Pseudepiplatys annulatus_) for quite a long time. I kept them in a 4' tank with 100% rain-water and about 6 - 8" depth of water and a lots of plants, and I fed them almost entirely with live food (including a lot of aphids "green fly").  They are very surface orientated, and they do jump, but they are almost maintenance free other-wise. <Filterless tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society>


Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Scrap that, looked on 'safari' and its something different. What is it? Some type of ancistrus?


 I'm cr*p at Loricariids, but I think it is _Hypoptopoma_ sp. `PERU`  <Hypoptopoma sp. `PERU` • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog>

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2013)

dw1305 said:


> but I think it is Hypoptopoma sp. `PERU`


Robocop Catfish how cool!


----------



## Ady34 (18 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Robocop Catfish how cool!


Seem to remember them featured in a shop tour in PFK one time....£9 each or something....could be wrong on the price but yeah a cool little fish


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2013)

Ady34 said:


> but yeah a cool little fish


How big do they grow? (now we hijacked this thread )


----------



## Ady34 (18 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> How big do they grow? (now we hijacked this thread )


Robocop catfish, Nannoptopoma sp. Robocop | Features | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Feb 2013)

Really cool, never seen them on sale! must keep an eye open


----------



## Ady34 (18 Feb 2013)

Think they are slightly different to the 'Peru' version Darell identified, but difficult to tell from toadass' avatar.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Feb 2013)

Hi all,
I think the ones at Pier and _Hypoptopoma_ sp. `PERU` are probably the same fish. I also think there are 2 similarly marked small/very small Loricariid catfish. One is _Hypoptopoma_ sp. `PERU` (formerly _Nannoptopoma), _and the other is an even smaller fish - _Parotocinclus_ sp. (3) <Parotocinclus sp. (3) • Loricariidae • Cat-eLog>.

I would think both would be pretty tricky to keep, but if you could get healthy stock to start off with not impossible.

Have a look at Apistomaster (Larry Waybright) post's on PC about them <View topic - Feeding Hypoptopoma (Nannoptopoma) sp. Peru>.

He is a "man who can".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Jun 2013)

Has anyone seen any Clown Killifish for sale around the Leicestershire / Warwickshire area's?


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jun 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Has anyone seen any Clown Killifish for sale around the Leicestershire / Warwickshire area's?



They're in wheatcroft garden centre in Nottingham...a bit far from you.


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> They're in wheatcroft garden centre in Nottingham...a bit far from you.



Are they now, that's great  I do use that maidenhead quite a bit.... Only about a 40min drive for me - do you use them too then mate?


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Jun 2013)

Whenever I'm at the queens medical centre, I always nip in there, they always have some weird and strange species in there.


----------



## Gary Nelson (19 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Whenever I'm at the queens medical centre, I always nip in there, they always have some weird and strange species in there.



Yes they do that.... Some really nice rainbow fish too - their display tanks not bad either.


----------

